# Need help choosing new color for kitchen



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I think maybe your having problems deciding what color is because of the brown wood cabinets are throwing you off. It would really help yourself if you knew what color tones you are leaning to wards for your new cabinet colors, flooring, and so on. When you tried a yellow was it a soft yellow. I know this makes brown cabinets stick out a lot more so for example: Look below, Now these are not brown but the doors and trims are but if you look at that white fridge it will give you an idea what to expect if you go with a litter tone on your cabinets later. Hope Ive explained this okay and hope it helps.


----------



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Daryl, I think that is my problem, I am having problems seeing what I ultimately want the kitchen to look like when everything is finished. I was at a store the other day, and I really like the countertops that have a mocha type color to them. 

The trouble is, there are so many cool colors out there, that it is tough to decide. It seems to me that I read a thread here last fall, and someone mentioned a particular color that was becoming popular for kitchens, but I can't remember the name of the color, nor can I find the thread. 

Steve


----------



## New2dis (Dec 26, 2006)

I love the windows in ur kitchen


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Autumnknight said:


> Thanks Daryl, I think that is my problem, I am having problems seeing what I ultimately want the kitchen to look like when everything is finished. I was at a store the other day, and I really like the countertops that have a mocha type color to them.
> 
> The trouble is, there are so many cool colors out there, that it is tough to decide. It seems to me that I read a thread here last fall, and someone mentioned a particular color that was becoming popular for kitchens, but I can't remember the name of the color, nor can I find the thread.
> 
> Steve


 I had a idea for you, take a white sheet and cover a section of your cabinets to hide the brown and then take some color pallets and take a look see, maybe this might make it a little easier.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

What are your plans for your cabinets? 

I'm in the planning stages of painting my kitchen, but my cabinets are going to be up-dated too and until I decide what color I'm going to to do the cabinets, I'm holding off on the final color choice. At least I know I'm going with a pale gold palate for the walls, a cherry-something for my cabinets and probably a more neutral beige/brown for the counter tops. 

I agree with Daryl. Also at my local Sherwin Williams store, they have larger sized color samples and I've discovered that the sample is exactly the color that the wall came out.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

*I would go with a green to bring the outdoors in, that windoe is breathtaking*

Sage, would be nice, instead of a light green, Go with a darker green.. green is very big now, so many varieties too, and then theres terra cotta, I definately would go with earthy tones or maybe paint one or two walls with different colors, like gold terra cotta and green or some kinda cool red. Red is also still very big. Just a thought.


----------



## Woodpecker (Feb 7, 2007)

oops I meant that window is great, I would do anything in my power if i were you to bring the outdoors in, hang some plants for sure or paint some on the walls, I think that would look awesome, for real.
Keep your yellow walls if you like and splash some greenery around or paint huge plant leaves on the wall, like a jungle, but not too busy, Cool, Don't you think?


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you planning on just painting until you do the rest of the changes or painting hoping it will give you direction for the rest of the changes? If it's the latter, you may want to rethink your approach.

Kitchens can be real bears (I know I am updating mine). I was told to do it systematically. So, first you pick the item which comes in the fewest choices. That is usually the cupboards which probably have the fewest finishes depending on your budget. After that comes backsplash/counter/floor. Again depends on what you want, if it's cork for instance you may only have 10 choices so suddenly that can jump to the thing you must pick first. Granite has fewer choices than laminate counter which also has more choices than tiles. You see what I mean I hope. Paint has the most choices and variances so that is always picked last and to coordinate with the mood and undertones of the other things you've chosen.

For practical reasons this also works. I had my plan all in my head for my bathroom and now, 7 months later as I go to buy my tile, the key colour, the trim pieces are now discontinued. So it was back to the drawing board on wall colour.

If you are painting because you need to live with the kitchen for a while, take a door off a cupboard, grab one of your curtains, and take them with you to the paint store. Also note which direction the light comes in as north light is different than south and will really change the colour you pick if you don't allow for it. A good paint store will be able to get you the right green, the right cream, or rust, or red or yellow or whatever you like as there are so many undertones in each colour and they will be familiar with the type of light you get in your part of the country. There is a real difference between colours that work in the far south vs what works in the far north and it all has to do with the angle of the sun and weather.

Also, if you are looking for energy, pay attention to which of your clothes give you that feeling and note the colours. You may find you really tend to favour a certain colour to cheer you up or whatever. Some people really do get energy from bright light colours, others don't. Myself, I practically get a headache from whites so don't appreciate them at all while others thrive on it so it can be very personal. I can't say I have ever heard of blues being a big kitchen colour but reds and greens sure are. Maybe you would consider an orange tone to go with the yellow and green? Orange also goes with blue and you can choose tones from subtle to vibrant. Purples might go too...nice dark eggplant or a really sublte purple grey?

Anyway, good luck. I know it can be really difficult until you get a really clear idea of what you are going for.


----------



## BILZ (May 4, 2007)

I think you are approaching it backwards. The walls should be the last color choice that you make. You should first decide what elements you will use for the countertops and cabinets because color choices may be limited by the type of stone or wood that you choose.


----------



## Webguy64 (Apr 4, 2007)

BILZ said:


> I think you are approaching it backwards. The walls should be the last color choice that you make...


I agree that you should figure out what you're going to do with the rest of the kitchen, then decide on paint color. There are so many more paint colors than options for cabinetry, etc.

We had a problem of an "everything almond" kitchen. We added color with a backsplash (4x4 tiles in 5 different colors) and then topped it off by having "color washing" done on the walls. I painted the walls/ceiling a neutral beige, and then had an artist come in to color wash a coffee color over the walls. (She only charged $350 to color wash the whole kitchen.) It turned out great! You can still see the lighter shades behind it so it doesn't make the kitchen too dark. It kind of reminds me of the venetian plaster look you see in some Mexican and Italian restaurants.

Good luck!


----------



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of the great advice...I kind of thought I was approaching the wrong end of the horse.....

I am going to start with the countertops/sink/backsplash because that is my biggest sore spot at the moment. I will be posting a question about tile countertops here in a bit. Thanks again for the advice, I will be back!

Steve


----------



## Bernadette Doyl (Jul 17, 2011)

Autumnknight said:


> I have been trying to figure out a new color for my kitchen for what seems like a year now. I have tried a few different colors, and so far nothing has seemed right.
> 
> I ultimately want to change out the flooring, and countertops, and would also like to paint my cabinets, but want to start with the walls.
> 
> ...


can't go wrong with White, Go Terracotta, Taupe...just change some accessories to match the paint color...White is so clean and crisp!!!


----------



## kmoore (Jul 28, 2011)

I think it really depends, like other people have said, on what you are going to be doing with the rest of the kitchen in the long run. Our kitchen walls are a fabulous shade of dark sage/olive green.... I will have to figure out what the name of it is when I get home ( we have a whole fan deck there). If you are going for an antique white I think that a deeper sage would be beautiful and provide contrast.
Again, if you are sticking with more of a natural brown color on the cabinets, then the yellow is going to bring out the warmth which may be what you dislike with it.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

The original post was done back in 2007. Maybe things are already done:whistling2:


----------



## RigetteSaycon (Aug 1, 2011)

@Autumnknight: So how did it turned out?


----------

